

What are the three paths to WAN stress relief for distributed businesses? - mushroom
http://www.mushroomnetworks.com/blog/2013/06/05/wan-virtualization-and-three-paths-to-wan-stress-relief-for-distributed-businesses/

======
PaulHoule
Just so you know, mushroom networks controls patents that are the reason why
there are so few connection load balancers on the market.

The cheapest box they sell sells for $2500 and probably has as much hardware
in it as a $250 router.

They are definitely not a patent troll (they have a product) but they're
commanding a premium price because of (1) this patent and (2) the complete
unwillingness of the ISP industry to provide premium products to people who
are willing to pay for them.

